

The man who 'nearly broke the internet' - wr1472
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2013/may/20/man-accused-breaking-the-internet

======
vxNsr
The interesting thing about hacking now-a-days is that the security
specialists have the same tools as the hackers at their disposal, thus the
sooner the hackers realize that they can't hide anymore, the sooner we can
have some peace (read: just go back to shooting at each other).

Now we just need an in depth interview conducted by The Atlantic or someone to
round off this terrific news story.

